# Suicide Attack While Cheney Visits Base in Afghanistan



## Blackadder1916 (27 Feb 2007)

Suicide Attack At Cheney's Afghan Base Kills 18 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20070227/pl_afp/usattackspakistanafghanistancheney_070227073218;_ylt=AiCvqHGdGrP9.4eoAEV0nSuWwvIE

BAGRAM AIR BASE, Afghanistan (AFP) -  A suicide attack outside a US military base in Afghanistan where Vice President Dick Cheney was visiting Tuesday killed 18 people including three foreign soldiers, officials said.

Cheney's spokeswoman said he was not injured in the incident, which came after bad weather forced him to stay overnight at the base during a surprise visit for talks on the fight against Al-Qaeda and the Taliban.

"The vice president is safe," spokeswoman Lea Anne McBride said. "The vice president is fine."

The Afghan interior ministry said 18 people were killed in the attack, which took place around 10am local time while Cheney was preparing to depart the base.

"Initial reports are stating that 18 people were killed and three of them are foreign soldiers," interior ministry spokesman Zemarai Bashary told AFP.

"The 15 others are civilian Afghan workers who wanted to enter Bagram air base for their work. On injuries we do not have exact reports."

He did not specify if the dead soldiers at the base -- the largest US military facility in the strife-torn country -- were Americans.

The attack underlined the fragile security situation in Afghanistan, where Cheney arrived Monday after a similarly unannounced visit to Pakistan as the United States tries to strengthen the battle against Islamic militants.

The attack occurred inside one of the security gates surrounding the heavily guarded base some 60 kilometres (37 miles) north of the capital Kabul.

"It was a suicide bombing. It took place between the main gate and the gate guarded by American soldiers," said Bagram district governor Kabir Ahmad.

US Lieutenant Colonel David Accetta said an announcement had been sounded across the base: "The base is under direct attack." He said he could not give any confirmation of casualties but said the all-clear had been sounded.

Last year was the deadliest in Afghanistan since a US-led invasion in 2001 toppled the hardline Islamic Taliban from power, and there have been fears of a deadly spring offensive by the militants as the weather improves.

Cheney had been expected to meet Afghan leaders to offer support ahead of the offensive by Taliban militants and their Al-Qaeda allies.

It was not immediately known if Cheney would still meet Afghan President Hamid Karzai.

The vice president met Pakistan President Pervez Musharraf on Monday and urged Islamabad to make greater efforts to track down Al-Qaeda and Taliban militants regrouping in the northern tribal areas.

The White House later intensified pressure on Pakistan, which has long been accused by Afghanistan of failing to prevent militants crossing the border to launch attacks against Afghan, US and NATO forces.

Spokesman Tony Snow told reporters in Washington that "a lot more needs to be done" to combat terrorist elements in Pakistan. However he also said it was necessary to continue to support Musharraf.

Cheney's trip to Pakistan and Afghanistan, not announced in advance for security reasons, came amid reports that US aid to Islamabad could be cut if Islamic militants were not hunted down. 

His visit follows international concern about the insurgency in Afghanistan. The United States is Kabul's main supporter and has around 27,000 troops in the country. 

Karzai has directly accused Pakistan -- which helped the Taliban into government in 1996 -- of involvement in the insurgency. Relations between the Islamic neighbours have crumbled as the violence has intensified. 

Pakistan issued a statement after the Cheney meeting on Monday which said Musharraf had urged Pakistani, Afghan, NATO and US forces to take "joint responsibility" for stopping illegal crossings along the 2,500-kilometre (1,550-mile) common border. 

Pakistan dismissed US claims earlier this month about new Al-Qaeda training camps in its northwestern tribal zone as "absurd". But Musharraf also recently acknowledged some of his border forces may have been turning a "blind eye" to some militant activities.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Feb 2007)

A few more details....

*Three people killed, over 20 injured in suicide attack*
COMBINED JOINT TASK FORCE -76 COMBINED PRESS INFORMATION CENTER, News release # 133 UPDATE, 27 Feb 07
Article Link

BAGRAM AIRFIELD, Afghanistan (27 February) – This morning’s suicide attack on an entry gate here has killed four people to include two Coalition Force personnel and the suicide bomber.   A U.S. Servicemember, one Coalition member and a U.S. Government contractor, whose nationality is unknown at this time, died when a suicide bomber detonated outside of the gate.  “This morning’s attack by a cowardly enemy has taken the lives of three people who were working to create a better Afghanistan,” said Army Lt. Col. James E. Bonner, Base Operations Commander here.  “We mourn their loss and will not allow their deaths to deter us in our commitment to the government of Afghanistan and its people.”              The suicide bomber self-detonated outside the outer-most gate at Bagram Airfield.  The three individuals killed were in proximity to the bomber when he blew himself up.  “We maintain a high-level of security here at all times.  Our security measures were in place and the killer never had access to the base,” said Bonner.  “When he realized he would not be able to get onto the base he attacked the local population.”              More than 20 Afghans were injured in the attack and are being treated by medical personnel, bringing the total number of wounded to 27.  Their conditions are unknown at this time.  The incident remains under investigation.  This is an update to the initial International Security Assistance Force Press Release stating that 23 people were wounded.  Additionally, the report from ISAF stating this incident involved the bomber detonating his vehicle is incorrect.

                                                            -30-

*Suicide attack at Bagram Airfield kills, injures Afghan and military personnel*
ISAF news release # 2007-135, 27 Feb 07
Article Link

BAGRAM AIRFIELD, Afghanistan (27 February) – A suicide bomber detonated explosives at the entry gate here at approximately 10:30 today, killing and injuring a number of Afghan and military personnel. Initial reports indicate that four people were killed in the blast, to include the suicide bomber.  Approximately 23 people were injured in the attack and are being treated at Bagram Medical Treatment Facility. The extent of the injuries is unknown at this time.  “Once again extremists have resorted to immoral acts of violence against innocent Afghans and the international forces that are here to protect them,” said Col. Tom Collins, ISAF Spokesperson. “The extremists’ vision for Afghanistan is simply one of murder and mayhem.”  The incident is currently under investigation.


----------



## geo (27 Feb 2007)

well.....
Either the TB have some wonderful intelligence OR
"In sha allah"... the good lord almost delivered


----------

